# Research Info RQ



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

A First Class Certificate in Radiotelegraphy dated 16 March 1923 shows quote 'The holder's practical knowledge was tested on a Marconi 1/2 KW set of apparatus, principles of CW arc, valve and d 7 working.

Does anyone have any idea what 'd 7 working' is please. I thought maybe DF.

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

This is the original certificate.

I think that the qualification to operate 'd 7 working' is indeed DF. I think it is an 'F' as opposed to a continental '7'. This is 1923 !

So is this the first appearance of a 1st Class PMG cert then ?? 

David
+


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi David,

I tend to agree - it looks like a capital F in script that we were taught at junior school - circa 1959. Funny though how they prefix it with a small d.....

Steve.
(Thumb)


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I think it is a reasonable assumption then that this is the first appearance of a PMG ticket. It has a description of the owner and his picture on the reverse, and is a single sheet of A4'ish size parchment-like paper.

It is going back a fair bit, but does anyone still have one like this ?

David
+

I meant to include the thumbnail again, so please refer to the top of this thread.


----------

